# Welche Kamera macht auch mit Blitz bei Dunkelheit gute Bilder?



## nextq (19. Oktober 2008)

Hi!

Ich suche eine Digicam für Aufnahmen bei Partys...also zu 90% im Dunkeln. Sie sollte so 100 € kosten (vielleicht auch etwas mehr) und das wichtigste ist eben, dass sie im Dunkeln schöne Farben hat.

Mein Bruder hat eine Casio Exilim mit 7,2 MP EX-Z75...die hat mit Blitz sehr "kalte" Farben, wirkt wie ausgewaschen und man wirkt nicht gerade vorteilhaft auf den Bildern.

Kann da jemand was empfehlen?


----------



## Andreas Späth (19. Oktober 2008)

Bei Blitzaufnahmen, gerade bei internen Blitzen, sind die farben generell etwas kalt, weil der Blitz eine kalte Farbtemperatur hat.

Es gibt Folien die man vor den Blitz befestigt, die dem entgegenwirken.
Oder man macht es einfach nachträglich am PC, soetwas ist für die meisten Bildbearbeitungsprogramme ein Kinderspiel.

Wenn man wirklich gute Bilder mit Blitz machen will (ohne jetzt ein Fotostudio mitzuschleppen) sollte man in einen Systemblitz (also der auf die Kamera draufgesetzt wird) investieren. Vorrausgesetzt natürlich die Kamera hat einen Blitzschuh.

Die internen Blitze sind oftmals nur für leichtes Aufhellen geeignet.


----------



## nextq (19. Oktober 2008)

Mh, so ein komplettes Blitzgerät passt schlecht in die Tasche 

Was würdest du denn für eine Party empfehlen? Man kann ja kein Fotoequipment (was womöglich noch richtig wertvoll ist) mitschleppen, wenn man selber ein bisschen trinkt...


----------



## Andreas Späth (19. Oktober 2008)

Also bei 100€ würde ich doch Empfehlungen anderer Benutzer abwarten, mit Geräten dieser Preisklasse hab ich keinerlei Erfahrung 

Aber ein Tipp. Kauf keine mit zuviel Megapixel, gerade bei kleinen Kameras hast du mit mehr Megapixeln oftmals Einbusen bei der Bildqualität.
Ich denke mal mit 7 Megapixel ist man schon gut bedient.


----------



## Ex1tus (22. Oktober 2008)

Andreas Späth hat gesagt.:


> Aber ein Tipp. Kauf keine mit zuviel Megapixel, gerade bei kleinen Kameras hast du mit mehr Megapixeln oftmals Einbusen bei der Bildqualität.
> Ich denke mal mit 7 Megapixel ist man schon gut bedient.



Kann ich zustimmen. Hab jetzt den Link nicht, aber im Durchschnitt werden die Bilder bei so kleinen Cams ab 7 Megapixel wieder schlechter....


----------



## chmee (22. Oktober 2008)

Such Dir eine Digiknippse mit E-TTL, es ist ein dankbarer Helfer bei Blitzaufnahmen ( und die gibt es in der Disko zu Genüge ).

mfg chmee


----------

